# A visit



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Have any of you have a visit from your beloved pet who passed?
Mocha left us three weeks ago. I had a restless night and towards morning I was just starting to wake up, but could easily go back to deep sleep. I wasn't really aware yet....then I felt that unique thump that meant Mocha had just jumped up on the bed on my husband's side (he was working night shift). Then I felt the thump thump pattern of her walking across the bed and up the edge to me. I didn't move, then I felt her settle next to me and distinctly felt her furry head under my hand. I couldn't resist and slowly opened my eyes...instantly the pressure lifted beside me and I couldn't feel her head anymore. It was 7:15am...the time she always came to tell me to get out of bed because I was late feeding her.:heart


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mochas Mommy, 
No you are not alone in Experiencing a Visit from a Dearly Loved One whose Spirit has Flown...
I've been Blessed by a Visit before as 
well...
I truly believe it is their way of telling us, everything is OK and not to worry about them...
That its OK to move on...
And...they still will be with us...
Just in a different way now...

I am Happy that Mocha was able to reach you..You have been blessed by her Spirit...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks 7cats2dogs! I felt so much love when I felt her spirit lay next to me. Amazingly, I didn't feel totally empty when she left. For the first day since she died, I haven't cried. That said, it is bedtime soon and that is when I usually miss her the most! I think she still is hanging around her favourite bed, the one she died in...when my son's cat comes with him to visit, she hisses and growls at Mocha's bed...even more than she did when Mocha was alive and in it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I've heard that before. Some people are intuitive and can sense their beloved pets and people with them. Tess who died suddenly I feel still journeys with me. Every time I have to be with a cat who needs to pass I asked Tess to help them transition to their new life. 

My friends would tell me they still felt her strongly in my house and would see glimpses of her out of the corner of their eye. I still wear a hollow pendant that has her fur in it that a dear friend made me every time I'm going to help a cat out from its suffering to it new life


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

For a long time after Sam passed I would sense he was nearby. His passing was the most painful for me of all our cats. We only had him for 4.5 years (he was 12 when we adopted him), but he bonded so much with me. I still tear up years later when thinking of him, so yes his presence was always nearby even after he was "gone".


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince was my all, he died 3 months ago and never have I received any sign from him. I keep waiting and hoping, but nothing, absolutely nothing at all. He followed me home 3 weeks before my dad passed, 3 years ago. 3 weeks before Prince passed, someone brought me a kitten who looks very much like Prince, 4 weeks old, abandoned in the street. He reminds me a lot of Prince.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmommy said:


> Prince was my all, he died 3 months ago and never have I received any sign from him. I keep waiting and hoping, but nothing, absolutely nothing at all. He followed me home 3 weeks before my dad passed, 3 years ago. 3 weeks before Prince passed, someone brought me a kitten who looks very much like Prince, 4 weeks old, abandoned in the street. He reminds me a lot of Prince.


Perhaps this was Prince's Gift to you ahead of time...
He did not want you mourning him forever and knew you would need Company...
He may have known in his cat way...
that this is the only way you'd accept a New One into your life...
It HAD to be before his Spirit Flew...
He wants YOU to be Happy...
Share the Love you had with Prince, with the Kitten...
Honor the Bond you shared, that way.
Messages can appear in different forms to different people...
I don't think its a coincidence that this little stray...
ended up in your very caring, capable hands and Heart...
Before...Prince's Spirit Flew!!
Hugs
Sharon


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you 7cats2dogs. People have said that the kitten looks as if he was Prince's son, they're so alike.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmommy said:


> Thank you 7cats2dogs. People have said that the kitten looks as if he was Prince's son, they're so alike.


What's the name of this Special little Kitten?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Straysmommy...I am sorry to hear that you haven't felt a visit by Prince's spirit. Perhaps, as 7cats2dogs suggests, Prince left you the special kitten....maybe it is his son or grandson. I know my first cat, Berz, only came to me once in my peripheral vision. I have always maintained that he was telling me he was coming back and 8 months later I had my son, who was always incredibly close to me.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

He doesn't have one yet. I can't think of any. Someone suggested I call him Prince Junior, because I love the name Prince so much and miss calling that name. I don't know. I call him by his nickname, Cuchi-Cuchi, which in my language means both "tickles" and the endearment that Betty calls Barnie in The Flintstones. 

I very much wanted his litter mate, but the couple who came for the adoption ad chose him, however much I pushed Cuchi-Cuchi to them. It was fate I had to be left with the one that looked like Prince - Prince got sick that same day and died 3 days later.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Mochas Mommy, it does seem so. But I so wish I had a moment with Prince... I've been even thinking of doing that thing with the glass invoking spirits, you know...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I talk to Mocha all the time...remind her of all the things she used to love doing with me. My husband thinks I've gone off the deep end...but it keeps her closer to me. I even "thump thump" the bed each night just like when she was alive...inviting her to her favourite cuddle spot beside me...making it just the way she likes. Maybe she visits and sleeps with me more often than I realize...I just managed to not be sleeping soundly that one day.... who knows, maybe Prince is with you when you are dead asleep...that is their favourite loving time!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmommy said:


> He doesn't have one yet. I can't think of any. Someone suggested I call him Prince Junior, because I love the name Prince so much and miss calling that name. I don't know. I call him by his nickname, Cuchi-Cuchi, which in my language means both "tickles" and the endearment that Betty calls Barnie in The Flintstones.
> 
> I very much wanted his litter mate, but the couple who came for the adoption ad chose him, however much I pushed Cuchi-Cuchi to them. It was fate I had to be left with the one that looked like Prince - Prince got sick that same day and died 3 days later.


Cuchi-Cuchi is a Cute nickname!

I humbly submit simply, "PJ" as a possible name??

AND more and more...I believe this was all orchestrated to happen the way it has!
Hugs


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mochas Mommy, I'd do the same if I'd had an experience like yours, I'd keep for him his place in the bed!

7cats2dogs, it's pronounced Koochi-koochi  

I don't lose hope of Prince giving me a sign still, but I do believe there's a "supernatural" story, I believed so from the day he followed me. I used to hug him, look him deep in the eye, very often, and ask him "Tell me the truth, you're not a real cat are you, you're an angel from Heaven who, seeing my parents sad for leaving me alone, volunteered to come down for some time while I grieved their passing. And you have to go soon, don't you?" People would comment that Prince was a very special cat, he seemed to know how to communicate with humans in a way other cats don't. He'd scratch my face exactly in the same spot he wanted me to scratch his, and after a while he'd scratch the other side of my face at the same spot, to tell me when he wanted me to switch jowls. He had a higher degree of awareness than normal cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mochas Mommy said:


> I was just starting to wake up, but could easily go back to deep sleep. I wasn't really aware yet....


This is called "alpha state" and it's the state in which humans are able to experience so many things that our awake mind doesn't have the power to experience, such as paranormal things and our own unconscious.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmommy, I fully believe your answer is right there in Cuchi-Cuchi!
Prince didn't want you to mourn him and he knew you would need company...

In all honesty, would you have gotten 
Cuchi...
If Prince would have went first?
And as much as you still miss Prince...
Hasn't Cuchi helped??
Hugs


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is a wonderful book that crossed my path at a used book store called Animals And The Afterlife, True Stories Of Our Best Friends' Journeys Beyond Death by Kim Sheridan. Changed the way I deal with death concerning animals. I highly recommend it.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Merry. I'll have to check it out. I got an Amazon gift card for Christmas.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That's a book I'll be looking for!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

It is currently $1.86 on amazon.com for the kindle edition.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Two days ago, my son brought his cat Tela for a visit. Tela and Mocha never got along for a second in the 6 years they lived here. For the first time, Tela did not growl in my bedroom (known "Mocha territory") and even smelled Mocha's cat tree perch. She spent a few minutes sniffing Mocha's bed and blanket in the hall (I haven't had the strength to wash them yet...it's the bed she died in). Then I tried to bring her into my computer room and she went into a full growl/hiss mode. I guess Mocha's spirit must have been either sitting on my computer chair or in the window seat...probably the chair as it is closest to the door. This morning I found a mound of Mocha fur sitting right outside my bedroom door....and I just vacuumed yesterday....typical of her!


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> It is currently $1.86 on amazon.com for the kindle edition.


i know what to purchase now


----------

